# US-UK couple - business, etc.



## joxieblue (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello everyone...

First off, I know that this is an old post, but the situation somewhat applies to mine, and I didn't want to risk redundancy by posting a new thread.

I am a US citizen and my boyfriend is a UK citizen. We are planning on getting married soon. He works intermittently - usually 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off. On his "off" days, he stays with me in the US. Initially, we've decided that he wouldn't apply for a green card or SSN, since he doesn't want to be employed here anyway. We would just file as "married, filing separately."

Like mentioned before, the big brother wants to know everything and personally, I think it's intrusive to have to report all worldwide incomes (yes, above the exclusion limits) and all the bank info (seriously?). 

Now, although it is not in our immediate future, we would like to venture into business together. At that point, maybe we can reconsider our options. As a married couple, I would also like his name on everything that I own - the house, car, insurance, etc. 

Probably for convenience, it would be nice if he can get SSN for insurance and credit purposes. Maybe it's a matter of preference but I would like to get someone's opinion on this, especially from one who has gone through the same thing. 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved your post over to the Expat Tax section, since I think you'll get more responses that way.

A couple of caveats to your situation: First of all (and the biggest one) is that the 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off can be a tricky way to go. For those issues and options, best to repost in the US section.

As far as taxes go, there's not much you can do about the intrusive stuff - both income and banks- even if you establish your joint residence in the UK, you are still going to have to file in the US, no matter what. The boyfriend/spouse-to-be will have to contend with just what his "tax residence" will be. (If he's working in the UK, chances are, he'll be considered tax resident there.)

As far as the business together idea goes - that will probably require that he get a US visa of some sort, which could render him "US tax resident" and then the fun starts. 

First of all, decide where you will reside as a couple when you tie the knot. That will determine quite a bit of the next decisions you'll have to make. The SSN for him only becomes a possibility if he gets a proper visa and takes up residence in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

joxieblue said:


> ....I think it's intrusive to have to report all worldwide incomes (yes, above the exclusion limits) and all the bank info (seriously?).


Unfortunately most countries in the European Union/European Economic Area where you could reside with your future husband will require that minimum scope of information from both of you, or more, under penalty of the law. All or practically all of them tax the worldwide incomes (and in some cases worldwide wealth) of their residents. Italy, to pick an example I'm familiar with -- one of the ~30 countries where a U.K. citizen and his spouse can legally live and work -- requires much more information from its residents than the United States does from its residents and citizens. For example, Italy requires its residents to declare most foreign property holdings annually. The U.S. has no such requirement, at least not at the federal level.

Though U.S. citizens (and permanent residents) are subject to U.S. tax and financial reporting obligations no matter where they reside, the penalty is zero if you fail to file a U.S. tax return and genuinely owe zero U.S. tax. (There is a published penalty, so far not often levied, if you fail to file FinCEN Form 114 when required to do so. Italy's comparable Form RW penalties are higher and more often levied.) I'm afraid I can't say the same thing about countries in the EU/EEA where you might reside. Even if you owe zero tax some of them have penalties for failure to file tax returns.

There's no escaping these big brothers, I'm afraid -- and your American brother probably isn't the biggest in these terms.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Nikkisizer, good to know. I had an impression the U.K. might take a dimmer view to non-filing than the U.S., and that is a pretty serious penalty.


----------

